# Cubase to Nuendo



## Chizilla (Oct 13, 2020)

I’m kinda curious to know the feeling while few months back some people went on upgrading Cubase to Nuendo, I’m a die hard Cubase user so I’d like to know the atmosphere about Nuendo.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2020)

I didn’t , but I think that if you do cross grade you lose your Cubase license which kind of sucks...


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I didn’t , but I think that if you do cross grade you lose your Cubase license which kind of sucks...



This ^^^ I've been tempted but my main music partner is on Cubase too and I don't want to lose the ability to share projects.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 13, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> This ^^^ I've been tempted but my main music partner is on Cubase too and I don't want to lose the ability to share projects.


Can Cubase not open Nuendo files? I work in Nuendo and often get files from composers who work in Cubase and it's never been a problem for me (even when they're running newer versions of Cubase) but I don't send them my sessions so I'm not sure if they'd be able to open them.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 13, 2020)

I switched a few years ago in order to have surround formats beyond 5.1 and Anymix. Aside from that there aren't too many other Nuendo features I use. Some of the extra plugins like the bass management one and the channel delay one (forget what it's called and if Cubase has it) are also nice. Most of the extra features are for post sound or game audio so not really my area.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah I’m 


Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Can Cubase not open Nuendo files? I work in Nuendo and often get files from composers who work in Cubase and it's never been a problem for me (even when they're running newer versions of Cubase) but I don't send them my sessions so I'm not sure if they'd be able to open them.



I’m curious!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 13, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah I’m
> 
> 
> I’m curious!


Honestly I've had more problems going between different versions of Cubase. I use one of the older Elements version on my laptop for some of the gear development that I do. I have no problem opening sessions on my main rig (where I listen back to everything) but if I save any session while they're open there, I can no longer open them on my laptop and keep working.


----------



## node01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Can Cubase not open Nuendo files? I work in Nuendo and often get files from composers who work in Cubase and it's never been a problem for me (even when they're running newer versions of Cubase) but I don't send them my sessions so I'm not sure if they'd be able to open them.


Cubase pro does open Nuendo files


----------

